# Egypt tomb: Saqqara 'one of a kind' discovery revealed



## Biskit (Dec 15, 2018)

*Archaeologists in Egypt have made an exciting tomb discovery - the final resting place of a high priest, untouched for 4,400 years.*

Egypt reveals 'one of a kind' tomb find


----------

